# Party Boat



## jwd539 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it worth fishing the party boat opso out of jekyll island or would it be better to rent a deck boat and fish inshore?


----------



## razor1 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you know the area(bars, covered jetties at high water and oyster beds and so on)then renting a boat wouldnt be so bad, but what you will spend on renting a boat and for way less money than renting you can have a guide take you right to the fish and have no worries. If this is something of intrest give Capt. RL a call and you wont be sorry..............EJ


----------



## jwd539 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## razor1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Your welcome........ also if you deside to take a charter the trip will be catered to you and who ever goes with you verses 30 people on a head boat. I just think you will have a better experiance fishing with your friends and or family on trip thats all about you and your crew.......Good luck either way...................EJ


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 15, 2010)

Stay away from the Ospry, it was not a pleasent experiance.


----------



## jwd539 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, that's not the first time I read that. We plan on renting a deck boat and fishing around St. Simons and Jekyll island. Now, any info on where to fish would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 17, 2010)

funny how they all get lock jaw like fish after a cold front when asking for locations or pointers, seems as if god just didn't give out enough fish and shrimp to be kind enough to give any info. I guess they only belong to those who have time to stay on the water unlike the poor working man who is lucky to get 1 or 2 trips a season at the most. but they usually want you to take them deer hunting, go figure.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 17, 2010)

bronco611 said:


> funny how they all get lock jaw like fish after a cold front when asking for locations or pointers, seems as if god just didn't give out enough fish and shrimp to be kind enough to give any info. I guess they only belong to those who have time to stay on the water unlike the poor working man who is lucky to get 1 or 2 trips a season at the most. but they usually want you to take them deer hunting, go figure.


----------



## razor1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Look for oyster beds, they hold fish. Live shrimp under a popin cork with about 18in floro leader. Try the shell banks then try the grass banks till you find where they are. Most times there on one or the other. When you catch one just pay att. to what kind of bank it come from then target those types of banks. Fish both sides of the boat. The bank back to the boat and out away from the boat in all directions. Look for grass in the water out off the banks, it will usally hold a trout or two. This should work for you to catch reds and trout, and you will prob pick up some flounder also. You may have to adjust the lenth of your leader to what your fishing..................EJ


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 17, 2010)

razor1 said:


> Look for oyster beds, they hold fish. Live shrimp under a popin cork with about 18in floro leader. Try the shell banks then try the grass banks till you find where they are. Most times there on one or the other. When you catch one just pay att. to what kind of bank it come from then target those types of banks. Fish both sides of the boat. The bank back to the boat and out away from the boat in all directions. Look for grass in the water out off the banks, it will usally hold a trout or two. This should work for you to catch reds and trout, and you will prob pick up some flounder also. You may have to adjust the lenth of your leader to what your fishing..................EJ


what he said. quite a few sharks around too. cut bait on the bottom.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 17, 2010)

bronco611 said:


> funny how they all get lock jaw like fish after a cold front when asking for locations or pointers, seems as if god just didn't give out enough fish and shrimp to be kind enough to give any info. I guess they only belong to those who have time to stay on the water unlike the poor working man who is lucky to get 1 or 2 trips a season at the most. but they usually want you to take them deer hunting, go figure.



I think it would help if you said what kind of fish you were going after...most folks here will be more than willing to help and share..for the money you would pay for a deck boat rental have you thought about hiring a guide for 1/2 day inshore fishing..he would put you on the fish..then there would be no guess work..inshore fishing is hit and miss..fish the Jekyll jetties..along the banks..whatever looks fishy..search thi forum for tips and locations..


----------



## jwd539 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. The boys want to fish for Flounder, Trout, and Red fish. The girls just want to cruise around the bay  and sun bath, no fishing. Thats why I'm renting a deck boat, killing 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## trout catcher (Jul 7, 2010)

just a little word to the wise never ever heard anything good bout the ospo hire a charter and you will be better off


----------

